# What to protect in engine bay before cleaning



## Fosters (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi guys. I have a 1997 Honda Del sol and I want to clean my engine bay. What do I cover up so I don't damage any electricals? Distributor is one. Anything else? 

Thanks

Adam


----------



## aidan97 (May 5, 2016)

Battery terminals, alternator and basically anything electric and looks like it could be damaged by water. The first time I cleaned my engine bay I was very cautious but it was fine. I used APC through a pump sprayer, cleaned with an old detailing brush and gently hosed off. I then dried with an old towel and started the engine to further aid drying and dressed the plastics.

Hope that helps


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alternator definitely and any exposed cables or wires, I wrap these in kitchen foil as it easily mold's itself around these parts and the beauty of kitchen foil is that it's water proof. :detailer:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Same as Soulboy except I use cling film to cover the electrics rather than tin foil.


----------

